# Training has finally paid off



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

We made a mistake to take Buffy to doggy daycare while we were in lockdown with the hope that she could play with other dogs. It turned out she learned that she could play with any dog whenever she likes, barks at people whenever she likes. 

Since July, we stopped the daycare and took her out to a local park everyday, in there we encounter with people and dogs with some distance. She used to pull a lot and tried to get to the other dogs in hope to play but we tried to stop this behaviour. Just walk past other dogs calmly, or distracted her with a treat or toy, made it clear that she can't interact with other dogs. She has been getting better everyday but for the last week, even she noticed some dogs, she would just have a look then minds her business. If she sees other dogs engaging play, and obviously it is very tempting for her, we just causally say 'come this way', then she will follow us happily. 

I am sure it will take some more time to get her behave better but so glad we are moving to the right direction.

Owner's anxiety definitely will affect the dog so I am trying to act more causally, make it a no big deal to see a dog. She becomes better, I am less anxious, we are both happier!

Thanks everyone who gave me advises from my other posts!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Thank you for the update. Sounds like you're making very good progress


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> Thank you for the update. Sounds like you're making very good progress


Thanks dogma! Yes, we definitely are moving to the right direction and seeing her getting better everyday makes me feel so proud!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Good for you! Good to see that people take advice, follow through and write up the feedback here! Keep up the good work! Is she part Malamute/ Husky?


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Great job! That's fantastic!


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> Good for you! Good to see that people take advice, follow through and write up the feedback here! Keep up the good work! Is she part Malamute/ Husky?


She is part husky (dad) and mum is pure breed GSD. I read loads of different training methods but hearing people from their own experiences help a lot. It was also the timing to correct/react before the unwanted behaviour about to happen that helps a lot. 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

I Iove these Bragg threads. It is great to hear about people working hard and making progress with their dogs. In the midst of working through an issue, it can seem pretty overwhelming.


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

davewis said:


> I Iove these Bragg threads. It is great to hear about people working hard and making progress with their dogs. In the midst of working through an issue, it can seem pretty overwhelming.


Thanks! Yes it was and is overwhelming at times. I have a strong bond with Buffy, she is intelligent, somehow the training doesn't seem to work as I expected. I now truly understand what 'experience owner needed for this breed' means.Tho she is only half GSD. The right timing and ways that suit us both to achieve the goal is different for everyone. I kind of getting a grasp of it but still learning.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

3ymum said:


> I have a strong bond with Buffy, she is intelligent, somehow the training doesn't seem to work as I expected. I now truly understand what 'experience owner needed for this breed' means.Tho she is only half GSD. The right timing and ways that suit us both to achieve the goal is different for everyone. I kind of getting a grasp of it but still learning.


The intelligence of a GSD combined with the independent nature of a husky can bring it's own set of training challenges.  Hang in there, it sounds like you're headed in the right direction.


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Whiteshepherds said:


> The intelligence of a GSD combined with the independent nature of a husky can bring it's own set of training challenges.  Hang in there, it sounds like you're headed in the right direction.


Thanks a lot! I am sure I will come up with new question later but touch wood, so far Buffy is improving everyday. Oh, I can see the light at the end of the tunnel, lol. Sure to keep in mind, it's a life long learning for both of us!


----------

